# Bonus bottle of clen from EP!!!



## Bigb21084 (Apr 29, 2011)

Woot woot thanks guys my rats are stoked!!

Dosage suggestions...


----------



## EP_Chiron (Apr 29, 2011)

nice bro!!


----------

